# shipping vehicle from USA to Australia



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has shipped a vehicle from the west coast of the US to Australia. I have an awesome Volkswagen Vanagon that I would love to take to Australia with me, but have no idea of what the costs are like and how long it takes. I've emailed a few sites for quotes, but haven't heard anything back yet. Has anyone done this in the past year or two? My employer is only shipping 7 cubic metres of personal belongings, and no vehicles. If the cost is too high, I'll just sell it here in Canada, but friend told me I should look at shipping it from Portland, Oregon to Australia, and that it wouldn't cost more than $1000. I thought it would be much higher. Thanks!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

dreama said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has shipped a vehicle from the west coast of the US to Australia. I have an awesome Volkswagen Vanagon that I would love to take to Australia with me, but have no idea of what the costs are like and how long it takes. I've emailed a few sites for quotes, but haven't heard anything back yet. Has anyone done this in the past year or two? My employer is only shipping 7 cubic metres of personal belongings, and no vehicles. If the cost is too high, I'll just sell it here in Canada, but friend told me I should look at shipping it from Portland, Oregon to Australia, and that it wouldn't cost more than $1000. I thought it would be much higher. Thanks!


If you go onto the Australian customs web site, they have a comprehensive section there with regards vehicle imports. 

Beside all else, it also depends where you are shipping the vehicle too in Oz as each states road transport authority have different rules which also need to be complied with so it can be registered

Plus Ozzies drive on the opposite side of the road to Canada

Plus there is quite an amount to do with the import clearances and costs at that end.

IMO after looking at relocating our A6 Audi back home ... nope .... just way to expensive so I sold it!


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

In NSW it says the vehicle MUST be right hand drive and roadworthy. They will value your car in Oz then charge you import tax depending on the value, can be as much as 75%. So for example if they value your car at $10K you will pay $7500 in tax. In most cases it is not worth it. I have 3 "classics" trhat I want to bring out and have found that if they are classed as classics you will get up to 75% rebate on the tax ( mine are UK right hand drive which is an advantage).

Basic rule: if it's old and classic it may be worth it, if it's modern forget it. Especially for euorpean cars VW BMW Merc etc.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I will probably just sell it then. It is old, and not worth that kind of tax on it.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Cars can be left hand drive in Australia if they go on to a historic licence but then (depending on the State) they must be completely original (and this even goes to paint colour in some States). Their mileage will also be limited and you would need to belong to a owners club. 

We bought our 1971 Ford Mustang over from the UK and it wasn't worth the cost and the hassle of getting it on the road (do a search for my previous threads). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I just received a quote on it, far too expensive and not worth it. I guess I'll be selling my Westy after all. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jkang (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah, the taxes are prohibitive when it comes to bringing a car over. I'd be curious where that $1000 rate from Oregon to Australia came from. Sounds like a pipe dream to me. Best rate I found was around $2,000 (see here: https://www.a1autotransport.com/ship-car-to-australia.php) but then of course, the matter of the taxes, regulations and all the other stuff. Ultimately, I came to the same decision as you.


----------

